# Thomas Bolton copperworks Froghall - December 2007



## tarboat (Jul 28, 2008)

Thomas Bolton' made the cable for the first Atlantic telegraph. The company once operated at Oakamoor and Froghall but now only the Froghall premises remains. Sadly most of the buildings have now been demolished and are to be replaced with the usual housing type development. 

Christmas week 2007 - As I could not find anybody else interested in a day exploring I headed off alone to see bits missed out on a previous explore. This is a large site and I had wanted to return to see what else was accessible. The closed areas were being stripped in a desultory manner and there was also evidence of chav activity which had not been evident last time I visited.

A happy time delving into corners and lots still not seen when I had to leave as the light was fading.





















The blue room at the end of the foundry





The 'Master Controller' according to the label. - All power is now mine!










Keyboard entropy




















Packing cases labelled for Siemens





Lots of cranes here








































The Engineers' offices - I liked the 'Wipe Your Feet' notice on the door.





The toilets adjoining the 'radioactive' room.


----------



## Alley (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks good - those reflection shots are great


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

Groovy. Some nice pics there.


----------



## thompski (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks a great place Tarboat, some nice machinery left behind


----------



## Neosea (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a really interesting place, thanks for the photos


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 29, 2008)

This looks like a great place -loving all the old brickwork and metal windows 

Cheers TB.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic site and excellent pics as always, Tarboat. Loads of interesting things to look at. Love those wooden packing cases and the blue room.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice.  There are some great shots there. Particularly loving the ancient packing crates in the last pic!


----------



## The Pirate (Jul 29, 2008)

Great pics dood..


----------



## saul_son (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks a good'n that mate. 

Are you sure it's gone? We were up there the other week and saw something on the far side of the Bolton site that looked like this place, we should've gone for a closer look really but were busy with something else.


----------



## tarboat (Jul 30, 2008)

saul_son said:


> Looks a good'n that mate.
> 
> Are you sure it's gone? We were up there the other week and saw something on the far side of the Bolton site that looked like this place, we should've gone for a closer look really but were busy with something else.



A lot has gone although some of the buildings on the south side of the railway were still standing last time I looked, as were the remaining buildings that are currently still in use. All the buildings with the cranes, machinery and packing cases plus the engineers' offices have been completely flattened.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 30, 2008)

Picture the scene, here I am looking at this excellent thread, and get to the last picture, and happen to say 'oh, look at those chests'. Now imagine me explaining this to the missus that I was actually admiring wooden chests in a copper factory, as opposed to those of a different variety often found on the internet 

Really great set of photos, I really like the blue shelf for some reason!


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like an interesting site. I enjoyed looking through your pictures.


----------



## Andymacg (Aug 4, 2008)

fantastic pictures


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Aug 5, 2008)

Interesting set of photos, i think this is the same bolton works that i visted with RM - we explored the offices & engineering workshop on the other side of the road back in 06, didnt realise that any of the main site was out of use. 

Dave


----------

